
An experiment to allow different versions of the same web component on one page - d4kmor
https://open-wc.org/scoped-elements/
======
d4kmor
Here is the release tweet as well
[https://twitter.com/OpenWc/status/1219206578928279553?s=20](https://twitter.com/OpenWc/status/1219206578928279553?s=20)

== copy of tweet content ==

Today we are releasing our first official "Experiment". It potentially allows
you to use different versions of the same web-component on one page

In your template it looks normal but under the hood tag names are auto
registered.

To get there you need to import side effect free classes and create a special
html template literal which will make sure a unique tag name gets used if need
be

It comes with a long list of limitations like ️ You can not use self
registering elements ️ Every (!!!) component that uses sub components need to
use scoped-elements ️ You can not use tag selectors ️ Performance degradation
of up to 8% ️ ... see docs

Let's take this as an opportunity start a discussion about nested/scoped
elements. You are invited

The docs are quite detailed and should give an idea why this is needed and how
it works. More details will follow in a blog post

~~~
d4kmor
If that sounds interesting feel free to join the conversation
[https://github.com/open-wc/open-wc/issues/1262](https://github.com/open-
wc/open-wc/issues/1262)

